
American health care, like America, is innovative and wasteful. - kalvin
http://www.slate.com/id/2223037/
======
ytNumbers
Not sure why such a poorly written opinion piece got submitted to HN. The
author compares health care systems with the frivolous example of an old
shoulder injury. A common form of cancer would have provided a much better
illustration of the pros and cons of various health care models around the
world, as socialized medicine often involves waiting many months for
treatment.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-125860/Britain-
tra...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-125860/Britain-trails-
cancer-survival-rates.html)

The author concludes by advocating that employer health care plans be
eliminated so that people can shop for health insurance as individuals. In my
experience, when dealing with health insurance companies, there is strength in
numbers. The lone individual has little clout when dealing with a large
insurance company.

